# Android TV Box  4k mit USB 3.0  Empfehlung



## Halx (8. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ich kann eigentlich kaum glauben, dass es so schwer ist, da was zu finden. Also die Box an sich nicht, neben Firecube und chromecast gibts auch haufenweise noname Hersteller aus China..
Leider scheint das alles Schrott zu sein.. 
Obwohl von den Komponenten her besser aufgestellt, als Fire Chrome Shield und co..sind die echten Bewertungen (nicht die 90%  gesponsorten Chinabewertungen "von bestes Box jemals gekäuft") der China Android Boxen  eher vernichtend im Urteil... "Chinaschrott" etc.

Bei Fire stört mich zum einen die Alexa und zum anderen, dass da kein usb anschluss zum Anschließen einer Festplatte/USB Stick dran ist.. vermutlich weil Amazon nicht will, dass man die primeinhalte da irgendwie abspeichert oder so.. 

Die Nvidia shield ist zwar recht gut bewertet, aber für 2GB Ram und Android 7 finde ich das teil auch ziemlich überteuert mit knapp 200 Euro.. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Box bis 100 Euro? Xiaomi, bequeel oder wie die alle heißen?! Die Seiten mit den Testberichten  sehen leider wenig neutral aus, vor allem wenn die besten getesteten boxen dann alle vom selben hersteller sind..

Danke schonmal


----------



## Research (8. Oktober 2019)

Raspberry Pi 4.


----------



## Venom89 (8. Oktober 2019)

Halx schrieb:


> Die Nvidia shield ist zwar recht gut bewertet, aber für 2GB Ram und Android 7 finde ich das teil auch ziemlich überteuert mit knapp 200 Euro..



Wo hast du das denn her? 
Erstmal hat zumindest meine Shield 3GB RAM verbaut, und läuft mit Android 9. 



> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Box bis 100 Euro? Xiaomi, bequeel oder wie die alle heißen?! Die Seiten mit den Testberichten  sehen leider wenig neutral aus, vor allem wenn die besten getesteten boxen dann alle vom selben hersteller sind..
> 
> Danke schonmal



Erst einmal wäre es wichtig zu wissen was du damit überhaupt anstellen möchtest. 
Streaming? KODI für die eigene Film Datenbank?

In welche Media Kette soll das Gerät eingebunden werden? TV, AVR etc..
Der Raspberry 4 würde für mich schon allein aufgrund des fehlenden HDR ausscheiden. 

Gruß


----------



## Halx (9. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her?
> 
> Gruß




war so im Angebotstext vom Händler.. 3GB?! Wer macht denn sowas?! 

Sie soll meine BD6500 ablösen, den ich eigentlich nur als reinen mediaplayer nutze, um Inhalte von Festplatte wiederzugeben und um zu streamen.. aber im Samsung appstore, der da verfügbar ist, fehlen viele apps.. Joyn z.B.   und recht laaaaangsam das teil inzwischen... Und einen vernünftigen webbroser dabei wäre auch schön, der auf dem Samsung Bluerayplayer ist grütze.. das ding wird also eigentlich nur an den TV angeschlossen..
Hab grade aber iwo gelesen, dass die Shield 2019 wohl demnächst kommen soll... aber die wird dann vermutlich noch teurer...


----------



## Research (9. Oktober 2019)

Dann der Pi4.
Raspberry Pi – Wikipedia
.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2019)

Halx schrieb:


> war so im Angebotstext vom Händler.. 3GB?! Wer macht denn sowas?!



Ja 3GB ganz sicher  



> Sie soll meine BD6500 ablösen, den ich eigentlich nur als reinen mediaplayer nutze, um Inhalte von Festplatte wiederzugeben und um zu streamen.. aber im Samsung appstore, der da verfügbar ist, fehlen viele apps.. Joyn z.B.   und recht laaaaangsam das teil inzwischen... Und einen vernünftigen webbroser dabei wäre auch schön, der auf dem Samsung Bluerayplayer ist grütze.. das ding wird also eigentlich nur an den TV angeschlossen..
> Hab grade aber iwo gelesen, dass die Shield 2019 wohl demnächst kommen soll... aber die wird dann vermutlich noch teurer...



Was für ein TV ist es denn? Spielt Hdr eine Rolle?
Generell würde ich die Festplatte eher ins Netzwerk einbinden und mit Kodi arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2019)

Halx schrieb:


> Bei Fire stört mich ..., dass da kein usb anschluss zum Anschließen einer Festplatte/USB Stick dran ist..


Klar geht das, du brauchst nur ein Adapter-Kabel für 3-5€.

Beispiel: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...553a40fff64eca6a6a5028a0a04ef9&language=de_DE

Oder für 3€ aus Asien: Micro B Stecker auf USB Buchse OTG Kabel fuer AMAZON FIRE TV STICK 2 GEN or  | eBay

Info: Fire TV Stick 4K: Externe Festplatte, USB Stick, Tastatur und mehr sind kein Problem - Fire TV Blog


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Shield ist halt immer noch eine der schnellsten Boxen überhaupt.
Ihr Hardware war vor 3 Jahren nun mal völlig OP, und jetzt ist sie immer noch sehr gut dabei.
Und die ganze Zeit versorgt Nvidia die Shield mit Updates. Gerade vor ner Woche ist wieder was gekommen.
Da können sich ganz viele andere Boxen ein ganz großes Stück von Abschneiden.
Die Shield ist jeden Euro wert.
Wenn Du Glück hast bekommst Du sie im Angebot für 160 nur mit Fernbedienung ohne Controller.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Oktober 2019)

Aus Eigeninteresse, kann die Shield HDR10(+) und Dolby Vision?


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2019)

HDR10 Ja, DV nein.


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2019)

Edit. In 4 Wochen kann die Shield DV

Mediaplayer: Nvidia bereitet Shield TV Pro und Shield-TV-Stick vor - ComputerBase


----------



## ShagadeIic (22. Oktober 2019)

Bei AndroidTV führt schlicht nichts an einer NVIDIA Shield vorbei.


----------



## Halx (30. Oktober 2019)

Soooo.. nun sind die beiden Shield Nachfolger draussen... Allerdings bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Nicht wirklich aufgerüstet leider.. Die Shield TV box kommt sogar noch abgespeckt daher.. 
Wieso hauen die da nur 2GB RAM rein, statt 4GB, wie man erwarten sollte ?! Die größere und noch teurere Variante ist iwie genauso wie vorher, auch nur 3GB.. nur teurer..  Gamen will ich damit gar nicht, weil das ja alles scheinbar so ein online /steam mist ist ..  aber die version für 159 euro hat nicht mal USB Anschluss und auch sonst eher dürftig ausgestattet..


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal. Was fehlt Dir?
Das Ding ist schnell und deckt fast komplett alles ab, was man sich von einer TV-Box wünscht. Der Software-Support ist jetzt über Jahre hinweg gegeben, im Gegensatz zu allen billo-Boxen. Warum ziehst Du so darüber her? Wegen irgend einer RAM-Größe die niemanden interessiert solange alles (schnell) läuft? Warum ziehst Du Dich so am RAM hoch? Welche Anwendung hast Du (auf einem Media-Player) die diese RAM-Menge überfordert?
Betreibst Du exzessives Multitasking während Du einen Film anschaust? Läuft Prime, Netflix und Kodi immer gleichzeitig?


----------

